# Headless costume



## Sickie Ickie (Jun 20, 2006)

Has anyone built or used a costume like this? Seems great for a haunt!

[nomedia="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=d8clEdyZOtE&feature=related"]YouTube- Talent Show Winner[/nomedia]


----------



## Sickie Ickie (Jun 20, 2006)

The more I watch it, I think I figured out it is a fake right hand involved, and around 30 sec or so the hand inside the robe is moving something in front. Maybe making sure the robe closes around the head?


----------



## Terrormaster (Sep 27, 2007)

I've seen this illusion done before except without the fake hands and fall to the ground. That definitely added something to the overall effect.

The original version I saw was created by an Japanese magician by the name of Cyril Takayama. Keep your eye on the coat, it's gimmicked.

[nomedia="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=pJ-dcgUKKas"]YouTube- Cyril Takayama Head Trick[/nomedia]

EDIT: Hey, when did Zombie take out the Youtube embeds and replace it with a link? That kinda stinks.


----------



## Sickie Ickie (Jun 20, 2006)

yeah, I'm not sure Z-F did that, I think youtube may have changed formats...

I'm off to see your vid...


----------



## Sickie Ickie (Jun 20, 2006)

Yep. Very similar.

This one too:[nomedia="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZtWEb2hs6lU&NR=1"]YouTube- Cyril - Magician Removes His Head![/nomedia]


----------



## Spooky1 (Aug 25, 2008)

That is a very cool trick. I'd like to see exactly how it's done.


----------



## Mr_Chicken (Nov 26, 2008)

huh...Apparently it's a combination of lifting the shoulders and lowering the head:
http://www.xploremagic.com/Illusion/head-drop-illusion-revealed.html
http://www.learnmagictricks.org/forum/archive/index.php/t-6349.html


----------



## Terrormaster (Sep 27, 2007)

You're close Chicken. It also involves a trick coat so the body appears to remain upright. If I remember correctly Cyril had the coat custom made. There was a how-to I saw on it a while back involving coat-hangers.


----------



## MorbidMariah (Mar 28, 2009)

HOLY CRAP! That is freakin AWESOME!


----------



## Joiseygal (Sep 3, 2008)

Oh I have to learn how to do this! I love anything that has to do with illusion. My two costumes at the Mummers Day were a big hit because I had the illusion thing going on. I will have to master this trick for the next Mummers Day.  Thanks for posting this Sickie Ickie. Here are two of the costumes I did that people had to take a second look:


----------



## Sickie Ickie (Jun 20, 2006)

Cool costumes, joiseygal. Do you have a how-to on how you created the structure underneath?


----------



## MorbidMariah (Mar 28, 2009)

That's pretty dang cool, Joisey! If you figure out the head removal trick, you gotta show us the ins and outs!


----------



## Sickie Ickie (Jun 20, 2006)

Mr_Chicken said:


> huh...Apparently it's a combination of lifting the shoulders and lowering the head:
> http://www.xploremagic.com/Illusion/head-drop-illusion-revealed.html
> http://www.learnmagictricks.org/forum/archive/index.php/t-6349.html


Excellent. Thank you, sir!

Scuttlebutt has it that Cyril spent about 20,000 on his special coat, a number of yrs and has a different working mech, but it's very similar to this one. Thanks again.


----------



## Joiseygal (Sep 3, 2008)

Yes the solution to this trick and it looks so easy! I can't wait to try this out! Oh and thanks for the compliments on the costumes everyone. Thanks again Sickie for posting this thread.


----------



## Joiseygal (Sep 3, 2008)

I was trying to figure out the first video with the women that was the Talent Show Winner and I realized the right hand is fake. So she has her hand tucked under the dress so she can hold the rod so the dress stays up. You can see at the 31 second mark the hand move under the robe. You also can notice the position of the right hand never moves from the original postion. What does everyone else think? Do you think this is how she did it?


----------



## Sickie Ickie (Jun 20, 2006)

Sickie Ickie said:


> The more I watch it, I think I figured out it is a fake right hand involved, and around 30 sec or so the hand inside the robe is moving something in front. Maybe making sure the robe closes around the head?





Joiseygal said:


> I was trying to figure out the first video with the women that was the Talent Show Winner and I realized the right hand is fake. So she has her hand tucked under the dress so she can hold the rod so the dress stays up. You can see at the 31 second mark the hand move under the robe. You also can notice the position of the right hand never moves from the original postion. What does everyone else think? Do you think this is how she did it?


Great minds think alike, eh? :googly:


----------



## Joiseygal (Sep 3, 2008)

LOL...yes!  I guess you have this posted on the Halloween forum also? I will have to go and take a look.


----------



## Sickie Ickie (Jun 20, 2006)

nope. The 2nd post in this thread. heh


----------



## Joiseygal (Sep 3, 2008)

LOL...I didn't see that. I was looking on the Halloween forum and was just going to ask you where you posted it? Anyway yes I agree with you Sicke about the arm moving under the costume. The effect is so cool that this will be worth making this costume just to get the people's reaction.


----------



## Sickie Ickie (Jun 20, 2006)

I'm with you. I think this would be awesome with a zombie or skeleton costume!


----------



## Joiseygal (Sep 3, 2008)

I was folding laundry when I had to stop what I was doing to take a heat gun to bend a pvc pipe to form shoulders for the coat that I wanted to use for the Headless Trick. I spray painted the top that lays against the neck and I couldn't wait for it to dry to show my daughter. She seemed intrigued, so I thought I might have it down somewhat. I decided to see what it looked like in costume so I thought I would take a video to see what you guys thought. I know I have to work on the movement, but I just wanted to see if it looked believable. What do you think?


----------



## MorbidMariah (Mar 28, 2009)

Looks like a great start to me! I think with a little finesse-ing of the movement it'll be awesome! GO JOISEY!


----------



## Joiseygal (Sep 3, 2008)

MorbidMariah said:


> Looks like a great start to me! I think with a little finesse-ing of the movement it'll be awesome! GO JOISEY!


Thanks Morbid and yes I definitely have to work on the movement. I want the head to drop faster and I have to watch the placement of my hands. I also have to get a lighter jacket which I have on my scarecrow prop, but didn't feel like getting it out of the shed. I might be inspired to build the costume that the lady wore with the fake hand. Now I think Sickie-Ickie has created a monster!!!! :googly:


----------



## Sickie Ickie (Jun 20, 2006)

Looks great Joiseygal!

Two suggestions:

A) I think the reason this freaked so many people out is that it was obviously a "living" head/face. All your work may go unnoticed if you are doing it through a mask as people naturally have a tendency to say, "That's obviously a fake head."

B) You did a great job on the bending of the pipe! Very natural and I wouldn't have even known it was there! Physically you may want to bend as the pipe goes up- so the "shoulders" stay on the same level at all times. and of course visa versa (let the pipe drop slowly as you are unbending, although I think you already have this part down.)

Overall, excellent effect!


----------



## Joiseygal (Sep 3, 2008)

Yes I agree my actual face would freak people out! LOL  I wasn't about to post a video of myself after I just came in from doing yard work all day and didn't take a shower. I am going to post another video when I get some comments on how to improve this effect with my actual face. NOW THATS SCARY!!!! Anyway I really appreciate people giving me comments that will improve this effect. I have the pipe down pretty good, but I sure would like to try it without the long coat. When I get it down I will have to try it in front of my daughters friends and see if I can video tape it. This is fun! hee hee...doesn't take much to please me. 



Sickie Ickie said:


> Looks great Joiseygal!
> 
> Two suggestions:
> 
> ...


----------



## Black Cat (Aug 20, 2005)

Sharon that looks great. You have one week to perfect this and do a demo for us at the make and take April 10th . I'll take a video of it for you. Heck you can even teach us this little trick.


----------



## trishaanne (Aug 20, 2005)

Great job so far Sharon. I knew if anyone was going to dive into this project it would be you...lol.


----------



## Joiseygal (Sep 3, 2008)

Black Cat said:


> Sharon that looks great. You have one week to perfect this and do a demo for us at the make and take April 10th . I'll take a video of it for you. Heck you can even teach us this little trick.


LOL...Oh no pressure is on! I will see what I can get together to show you a little demonstration. Oh well so much for my housework...hee hee


----------



## MuskokaGirl (Mar 17, 2010)

Lol one of my friends has...its pretty cool


----------



## Creep Cringle (Jun 23, 2009)

Very cool Joisey! Thank you Sickie for starting the thread, I too will try to make something of this. I might try running the pvc shoulders as Joisey has but connecting it to a backbrace or belt so both hands are free. Don't know when I can get started though but as soon as I do I will be posting. My son is loving this one!


----------



## Sickie Ickie (Jun 20, 2006)

I'd love to see what you do, CC.


----------



## Ironman (Feb 4, 2006)

Love this concept.


----------



## Terrormaster (Sep 27, 2007)

Great job Sharon. You almost got the hang of it. I think the way I've seen it done is you bend over at the waist and the shoulders stay put so your height doesn't change. Obviously that method is only believable from the front though.

This was the first time I saw it:


----------



## Joiseygal (Sep 3, 2008)

Oh that is a great video Terror. Now I'm thinking I might make the costume for Halloween also. I can't wait to see what CC comes up with to.


----------



## Sickie Ickie (Jun 20, 2006)

I'm thinking an upside down "U" has to be created so the legs are strapped on the belt on the waist. The more I see it it looks as though they slip out of the "U" when leaning forward (and the U still holds the upright shape) and slip back into it when straightening up.

Kind of like backing into a shell.


----------



## The Watcher (Sep 13, 2008)

Man Sickie, you sure started something, Great Post! Joiseygal what a way to run with it. I was thinking one of the thick weight lifter belts, might work. If the motion is done with your stomach and upper back. Your waist wouldn't move that much.


----------



## Brett Baker (Aug 3, 2010)

That is awesome!! I too am an Illusion lover, thanks for the links 
great cue line gag


----------



## Creep Cringle (Jun 23, 2009)

I haven't worked on this in a while but my curiosity has been tickled again after seeing a similar costume on the set of American Idol while they were in vegas Doing Beatles songs.
Apparently there is a character in cirque du soleil LOVE the has this costume. I WILL be pulling this off for this year! Costume appears 32 sec. in

http://www.cirquedusoleil.com/en/sh...ows/love/about/costumes/costumes/glimpse.aspx


----------



## Dark Angel 27 (Sep 11, 2008)

omg this is awesome!

joisey, i was trying to watch your video, but its not available...i'm sure it's awesome though!


----------



## haleysmith (Mar 23, 2011)

Very cool trick! I've watched it a few times but I can't figure it out!


----------



## Darkmaster (May 9, 2009)

From what I gather from this. She a contorsionist, she can bend in a strange manner. The shoulder is a wire form sewn in to the costume with an open front frame. The shoulders stay in place and her body is bent down along the frame. This can be seen when she lays on the floor. In the upright position, she will raise her body back up along the opening in the frame to the full upright position.
A very nice effect, but I'm not limber enough for this!!!! LOL


----------



## Darkmaster (May 9, 2009)

Terrormaster said:


> Great job Sharon. You almost got the hang of it. I think the way I've seen it done is you bend over at the waist and the shoulders stay put so your height doesn't change. Obviously that method is only believable from the front though.
> 
> This was the first time I saw it:
> 
> YouTube- Trick or Treat Halloween 2007 Head Drop Illusion


Very nice trick!!!


----------

